# A. Trasks Magnetic Ointment?



## Wheelah23 (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought this at the same shop for 5 bucks too. It is a small bottle embossed with "A. TRASK S/MAGNETIC/OINTMENT". The "S" in the "A. TRASKS" seems to have been added in as an afterthought, but I can't quite get a picture of the embossing. It's got a lot of little bubbles in it, plus a large and shallow burst bubble inside one of the shoulders. Rarity? Value? Thanks.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ragglefraggle


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I have one, so that's probably bad news.. I see what you mean, though, about the "S" ..it's where an apostrophe should be..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 19, 2011)

How'dja get such a good picture of the embossing? My pictures all get blurry when I try to get pictures...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 19, 2011)

Actually, the bottle is huge, a 10 gallon ..I was standing a good 4 feet away.. []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Imagine trying to pull something like that out of the ground... [:'(]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a cheap little camera, so it isn't that.. turning off the flash and using the lighting advantageously, as well as keeping a very steady hand, if not a tripod.. make sure if you have auto focus to give it a chance to focus...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Auto Focus? I'll need to look for that feature...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 19, 2011)

if you are doing close ups , turn MACRO on. It normally is shown as a flower icon on cameras.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 19, 2011)

If you are using a phone camera.. good luck!


----------

